# Laptop aufrüsten



## Sace (1. Juni 2009)

*Laptop aufrüsten*

Hi Leute!

Ursprünglich hab ich einen Thread im Bereich "Strategiespiele" gemacht, in dem es um das Spiel Empire: Total War geht. 
Letzte Woche hab ich dieses Spiel entdeckt und ich war sofort begeistert. Leider musste ich, nach dem Saugen der Demo feststellen, dass mein Laptop eine zu schwache Leistung für dieses super Spiel hat. 

Nun spekuliere ich mit dem Gedanken, meinen Laptop aufzurüsten. Komischerweise find ich aber im Google nur immer Aufrüstungen zu RAM oder Laufwerken, nie aber zu CPU oder Grafikkarten. 

Meine Daten:

TOSHIBA Satellite A100 Laptop

- Intel Core 2 CPU 1,83 GHz
- 2 GB RAM Arbeitsspeicher
- Windows Vista Home Premium Edition 32x Bit
- NVidia GeForce Go 7600
- Realtek Soundcard

mehr weiß ich jetzt nicht, was ich reinschreiben soll. ^^

Wenn man sich jetzt mal die Systemvoraussetzungen für Empire: Total War anschaut:

minimum:

2,4 GHz Single Core Intel-, AMD- oder vergleichbarer Prozessor
1 GB RAM (XP), 2 GB RAM (Vista)
DirectX 9.0-kompatible 256-MB-Grafikkarte (Shader 2.0 oder höher)
DirectX 9.0-kompatible Soundkarte
Windows-kompatible Maus und Tastatur
15 GB unkomprimierter Festplattenspeicher 


wird man feststellen, dass die rot-markierten Zeilen nicht meinem Laptop entsprechen. Beim Prozessor fehlen mir 0,6 GHz und bei der Grafikkarte kann ichs nicht beurteilen, sowie bei der Soundkarte. Alles andere hab ich ja so. 

Ein wenig ärgerlich, aber was will man machen. ^^
Genau, aufrüsten. 

Aber ich bin da ein absoluter Laie, evtl. könnt ihr mir bitte helfen.




Bei Fragen bezüglich meines Systems stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung. 


EDIT: ich möchte einfach einen einigermaßen, guten Gaming-PC haben, ohne dafür 1000€ oder mehr ausgeben zu müssen.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

Nimms nicht persönlich, aber dein Laptop gehört zur alten Liga der außergewöhnlichen Notebooks. Der hat nunmal keine Chance gegen die jungen wilden. Auch seine Gegner sind besser und härter geworden.
Dies ist ein kampf, den du nicht gewinnen kannst.

Spass bei seite. Wenn du dieses spiel wirklich zocken willst, hast du zwei möglichkeiten. Entweder du spielst alles auf absolut low-einstellung oder du holst dir was neues.

Da noch geld reinstecken macht überhaupt keinen sinn!!!


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

Bei einem Laptop die CPU oder die Grafikkarte zu tauschen ist normalerweise nicht möglich.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

möglich schon nur kostets halt mehr als ein neues Notebook!!!

Prozis fangen ab 300€ an.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

Nur muß die CPU erstmal auf den Sockel passen und wenn er pech hat, ist die alte verlötet.
Bei der Graka ist es fraglich ob die Anschlüsse passen.
Es gibt Notebooks, bei denen man die Teile wechseln kann, aber die haben normalerweise einen Barebone als Basis.
Ein neues Notebook ist auf jeden Fall billiger.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

das ja auch nur ne Sockel-frage.


----------



## Sace (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

bei mir ruckelt die demo schon wie wild, wenn alles auf low ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

Dann mußt du entweder auf das Spiel verzichten, oder dir ein neues Notebook kaufen.
Das mit dem Nachrüsten ist, wenn überhaupt möglich, zu teuer.


----------



## Sace (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

hmmm... man bekommt sicher schon nen guten gaming computer für 500€ ...

werd mich mal auf die Suche in den Läden machen. ^^


danke für eure antworten!


----------



## derLordselbst (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

Bei Laptops sind nicht nur CPU und teilweise Grafikchips oft verlötet. Selbst wenn Du ein Laptop hast, das gesockelt ist, löst das nicht das Hauptproblem: Die Kühlung.

Im Notebook geht es äußerst eng zu. Da muss jedes Bauteil aufeinander abgestimmt sein, damit es nicht überhitzt. Wenn man modernere Hardware nachrüsten möchte, sind da thermische Probleme vorprogrammiert. 

Das zweite Problem ist die Energieversorgung. Dass ein Notebook so wenig Strom braucht, liegt natürlich einerseits an der speziellen Hardware. Andererseits kann man beim Notebook mit geringen Reserven arbeiten, weil feststeht, welche Bauteile versorgt werden. Vergleiche mal das Netzteil Deines Notebooks von den Werten mit dem eines Desktop-PCs, der für Nachrüstung ausgelegt ist.

Die Notebooks, die erweiterbar sind, sind meist gleichzeitig überdimensionierte Klötze, die nicht mehr viel von Transportieren halten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Bei Laptops sind nicht nur CPU und teilweise Grafikchips oft verlötet. Selbst wenn Du ein Laptop hast, das gesockelt ist, löst das nicht das Hauptproblem: Die Kühlung.





Fadi schrieb:


> Nur muß die CPU erstmal auf den Sockel passen und wenn er pech hat, ist die alte verlötet.


Ähh...jungs...Habt ihr schon mal ein notebook geöffnet???Da ist keine cpu verlötet.Dem ist höchstens bei ur-ur-uralt modellen ala pentium 133,netbooks oder geräten mit via-prozessoren der fall.Alles andere ist gesockelt,oder wieso gibt es notebook-prozessoren einzeln?(sockel 479m bzw. y,sockel p,sockel m oder auch sockel 754 für turion)
Das mit der kühlung ist allerdings wirklich so eine sache und nicht zu unterschätzen.Außerdem,wie bereits erwähnt wurde,billig ist es nicht.


Sace schrieb:


> Nun spekuliere ich mit dem Gedanken, meinen Laptop aufzurüsten. Komischerweise find ich aber im Google nur immer Aufrüstungen zu RAM oder Laufwerken, nie aber zu CPU oder Grafikkarten.


Kein wunder.An die cpu traut sich kaum einer heran und mxm-module (graka)haben sich nicht so recht durch gesetzt (bestände außerdem auch wieder das prob mit der kühlung).Von daher kannst du das getrost knicken.


----------



## Sace (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

na ja ... hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut und bevor ich mich für einen schlechten PC entscheide, frag ich lieber nochmal euch. 

Es geht prinzipiell nur um den Rechner und dessen Inhalt. Bildschirm usw. ist alles vorhanden. ^^

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir da helfen. Ich poste jetzt einfach mal, was ich haben will und baue danach auf eure Erfahrung und euer Wissen. 

Was ich suche: 

einen PC, der Dawn of War II und Empire: Total War flüssig!!! zum Laufen bringt. Bin nicht so der Crysis-Typ, von daher fällt die Systemvoraussetzung schon mal flach. ^^

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich das dann machen muss. 

- Soll ich ihn komplett kaufen?
- mit wieviel Euronen muss ich rechnen?
- wenn ich ihn selbst zusammenbaue: wie macht man sowas? Was braucht man dazu? ^^
- was für Kühlung, was für CPU, Grafikkarte, Soundkarte (das ist aber eig. das unwichtigste würd ich meinen^^), RAM, usw. ... da brauch ich einfach eure Hilfe. 

Ich hoffe, ihr haut mich nicht über's Ohr und empfiehlt nicht das teuerste, weil nen Geldsch**** hab ich auch keinen. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

empire:TW ist nicht grad mit wenig leistung zufrieden, aber für 500€ solltest du schon nen ausreichend guten bekommen.

ich bin grad ein bisschen raus bei den genauen preisen, aber wenn du nen AMD phenom nimmst, dazu 2x2GB DDR2-RAM, ne graka wie eine AMD 4850 oder 4970, dann kommst du mit 500€ gut aus. halt noch ne HD mit 500GB dazu, DVD-laufwerk, gehäuse, netzteil... ne extrasoundkarte is nicht zwingend nötig.

ich empfehle ZB hardwareversand.de - Startseite, da kannst du teile kaufen und den sogar zusammenbauen lassen für 20€. 

kannst natü+röich auch mehr als 500€ ausgeben, dann wird der PC umso besser. vlt. kommt ja in nem jahr ein neues spiel a la empire:TW raus, und dann bist du suaer, dass du dir wegen 50€ nicht ne bessere graka gekauft hast


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

@Sace
Dafür solltest du einen extra thread in *Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung und Praxisprobleme *auf machen.


----------



## derLordselbst (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

@TurricanVeteran: 
Von meinen letzten 3 Notebooks war bei einem definitiv die CPU verlötet (Pentium M). Bei meinen aktuellen Macbook Air sitzt die CPU auch nicht im regulären Sockel P. So wie es für mich aussieht, sind da nur Plastik-Ecken, die für die richtige Positionierung sorgen, kein Sockel.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

@TurricanVeteran
Es gibt auch Mainboards zu kaufen, auf denen man Notebookcpu´s verbauen kann.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran:
> Von meinen letzten 3 Notebooks war bei einem definitiv die CPU verlötet (Pentium M). Bei meinen aktuellen Macbook Air sitzt die CPU auch nicht im regulären Sockel P. So wie es für mich aussieht, sind da nur Plastik-Ecken, die für die richtige Positionierung sorgen, kein Sockel.


Das ist mir nun noch nicht unter gekommen.Im gegenteil,das asus-notebook meines vaters ist so gebaut,das man sogar die cpu tauschen könnte,wenn man wollte.Und bei einem anderem (glaube es was ein siemens fujitsu) habe ich auch den sockel gesehen.Nur das msi meines bruders hatte ich noch nicht auseinander.Das ding hab aber auch ich für ihn gekauft und von daher ist es für ihn leicht überdimmensioniert (von daher keine aufrüstnotwendigkeit)


Fadi schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran
> Es gibt auch Mainboards zu kaufen, auf denen man Notebookcpu´s verbauen kann.


Naja,nicht gleich mit notebook-cpu`s.Wohl eher mit netbook-cpu`s,also intel atom und via-cpu.In richtung der mobilen riege der pentium e, core2 und turion-cpu`s habe ich noch nichts gesehen.Dafür kenne ich welche mit sockel (aber bei weitem nicht alle)


----------



## derLordselbst (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten*

Mein Eindruck ist, dass das Verlöten sich bei sehr billigen und sehr teuren, ultraportablen Notebooks gehäuft findet. Bei den billigen aus Kostengründen (da lohnt sich auch ein Aufrüsten nicht), bei den superschlanken, teuren aus Platzgründen und um eine sichere Verbindung zu erreichen (da brauch man meist auch nicht aufrüsten^^).


----------

